# Which iPhone apps do you have?



## fredtgreco (Jul 23, 2008)

I am wondering which iPhone apps the iPhone users have on their phones. I will be writing a review of the iPhone in a couple of days (doing too much _real _work now!). 

But before I do, I'd like to test out the best apps. So share what you are using! I have downloaded a bunch, but the ones that I know I will use, because I have used their PC counterparts are (_*note that the links are to the iTunes store, not webpages*_):

Evernote
Jott
NYTimes

I also downloaded PhoneSaber to impress the boys.


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 23, 2008)

I held off in updating my iPod Touch before the Quito trip, and after getting back haven't had a chance to do it yet. I am wondering about the various Bible application on the App Store. Olive Tree seems to be taking their time with a port of their Bible Reader program.


----------



## skellam (Jul 23, 2008)

I've never been one for note taking applications, but I tried out the EverNote on my iTouch and I LOVE it. You can scan things in to it, clip web pages, take pictures (it automatically recognizes print and handwriting and lets you search keywords later on). It works on Mac, Windows, and Linux and keeps everything syncronized automatically.

'Remote' is handy as a remote for iTunes.

I also have ePocrates installed as a medical reference.

Of course, the PhoneSaber application is essential for fending off the occasional Dark Lord.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 23, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> I held off in updating my iPod Touch before the Quito trip, and after getting back haven't had a chance to do it yet. I am wondering about the various Bible application on the App Store. Olive Tree seems to be taking their time with a port of their Bible Reader program.


 
I've downloaded this:

www.youversion.com


----------



## Herald (Jul 23, 2008)

Mlb.com
AOL Radio
Pandora
Remote
Facebook
Phone Saber (fun if you're a Star Wars fan)
Yellow Pages Mobile


----------



## etexas (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a daily ESV NT. on mine. (You can also get the whole Bible in daily readings from the Crossway Site.)


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 24, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > I held off in updating my iPod Touch before the Quito trip, and after getting back haven't had a chance to do it yet. I am wondering about the various Bible application on the App Store. Olive Tree seems to be taking their time with a port of their Bible Reader program.
> ...





etexas said:


> I have a daily ESV NT. on mine. (You can also get the whole Bible in daily readings from the Crossway Site.)



Currently, on my jailbroken 1.1.4 iPod Touch, I have Books with KJV Bible and a Safari bookmark for the ESV "Web App." I am looking for something that would have the ESV version on the iPod, so I can access it without WiFi.


----------



## etexas (Jul 24, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > jfschultz said:
> ...


I am not aware of anything for your iPod Touch that has the ESV text other than using Wi-Fi...all this to say something MIGHT be out there I do not know of! Crossway has a GREAT customer service email on their site you could shoot an E and within 1 or 2 days someone will respond.


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 24, 2008)

etexas said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



There are several Bible programs under the reference section of the AppStore. The referenced web sites don't have enough information to really do a comparison and I have not yet seen any reviews.

There was an effort during the SDK beta releases in the Sword Project community but it was abandoned due to a conflict between Apple's non-disclosure agreement and the Sword Project's open source license.


----------



## skellam (Jul 25, 2008)

I stumbled across this application yesterday that is bound to increase productivity. More Cowbell is now available and it's free! My kids got a kick out of listening to their catechism songs on my iTouch in the car while laying down a solid cowbell track and 'exploring the studio space.'

P.S. If you've never seen the skit this app is based on, you can see it here -- More Cowbell


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 11, 2008)

It's going on a month since you guys got your iPhones. Anymore helpful apps that you couldn't live without?

I drowned my Razr at Great America last week and had no choice but to order an iPhone. It will be here next week.

What is your opinion of Jailbreaking? Would you risk your warranty for a killer app?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 11, 2008)

I told myself that if I had an iPhone then I could really serve the Lord. 


Besides, I want to be like Fred and Bill when I grow up.


----------



## Herald (Aug 11, 2008)

> Besides, I want to be like Fred and Bill when I grow up.



And I want to be like you when I grow up. I suppose we're both in trouble.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 11, 2008)

I want to be like all of you.
BUT I don't want to grow up.

Where does that leave me?

Here are Lifehacker's suggestions on the iphone
Feature: The 20 Best iPhone and iPod touch Applications


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 11, 2008)

I hear you Richard. That's why I picked the seemingly mutually exclusive combination of Fred and Bill. Fred is a terrific example of balance, maturity and a shepherding heart while Bill............................. not so much.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 11, 2008)

Could you guys get serious here? I've got an iPhone coming and I need to justify it's existence to the luddites that surround me. So far all I want is the app called iBeer that utilizes the tilt technology of the phone to make it look like you are brewing and drinking a beer. HOW COOL IS THAT!!!!???????

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3MfQIswl3k"]YouTube - iBeer Download Magic for iPhone &amp; iPod touch[/ame]


----------



## Seb (Aug 11, 2008)

I hear the "I Am Rich" application is a must have.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 11, 2008)

For all you rich types that have the cool Apple gadgetry

I am pretty sure you will need these:

iBrick

and then there is phonesaber which turns your phone into a lightsaber a la starwars

and I like this:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCPhO6MeQ0&feature=related]YouTube - iPhone 2.0 - Shazam Demo[/ame]


----------



## Herald (Aug 11, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I hear you Richard. That's why I picked the seemingly mutually exclusive combination of Fred and Bill. Fred is a terrific example of balance, maturity and a shepherding heart while Bill............................. not so much.



And I figure into your equation how??? Unless you're using me as the anti-Fred.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 11, 2008)

Bill, you are the model for my 'inner child'.


----------



## jfschultz (Aug 12, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> I held off in updating my iPod Touch before the Quito trip, and after getting back haven't had a chance to do it yet. I am wondering about the various Bible application on the App Store. Olive Tree seems to be taking their time with a port of their Bible Reader program.



I have now upgraded and loaded two of the Bible apps to my iPod Touch. Both MantisBible and BibleReader store the Bible data on the device and will work without internet access. Both are in need of significant improvement but usable.

MantisBible is the better of the two. It is free on the AppStore and includes the KJV version. A number of other versions are available through the MantisBible web site with prices between $4.99 and $29.99. I have added Geneva ($4.99) and ESV ($17.99) to mine. Navigation is a bit of a pain with long scroll lists to the book, chapter and verse. (This should improve in the 2.0 release.) Bookmarks are supported, but currently are ordered by the order in scripture. There is no user ordering nor quick forward or backward movement through the bookmarks. Compare versions feature is included, which instead of a scrolling split screen, presents all the loaded versions of a verse.

Olive Tree quickly followed the release of MantisBible with their BibleReader. It comes across as being a case of getting something out there quickly. Compared to the Palm implementation, this is a very poor program. It does have the advantage of the PDA verse selection approach without the font size limitation. There is one screen to select the book, a second screen to select the chapter (yes, all 150 on one screen if you select Psalms), and a third screen to select the verse. No scrolling is needed. The current version does not have bookmarks. BibleReader will be available as bundles of versions only available through the AppStore. This may mean that if you want versions in different bundles, you will need to get the various bundles. There is no a la-carte Bible version like the PDA version or MantisBible. Currently there is a free version with ASV, Darby, French Darby, German Luther, MKJV, NET, Spanish Reina Valera, Weymouth, and Young's. There is a second version that adds ESV for $24.99.


----------

